# Cruze with Red/Black leather interior.



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I love it one of the big sellers for me when I bought mine although I went with cloth red/black 1LT . All my other cars have been leather and just got tired of it, our summers get really hot here. The leather looked pretty Awesome though. When I got in & saw the interior in mine I was pretty much sold. Its awesome. I am just worried about down the road cleaning because of the net texture on the cloth, leather was always easy to clean just have to maintain it. Only time will tell though. Either way it looks Great!


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I ordered my 2013 LTZ in Blue Topaz with the jet black/brick interior as my dealer couldn't find a single LTZ in my color combination. I think that interior looks sharp.


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, the one im picking up this weekend was shipped in from 700 miles away. I really like what i see in pics but just have that slight resveration from not seeing in person.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

I think you will really like the two tone leather color combination. You don't see many. In my picture the brick color looks more orange than brick then it does in person. I have had a number of compliments on the interior. Mine came in late January and after 700 miles I stored it for the winter and picked up an AWD till spring.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Color is mostly a matter of taste with some practical value, first you have to click either on the 2LT or the LTZ on the Cruze build your own site if you want leather.

Already owned GM cars with black or a dark red leather interior and got my butt burned when getting in. So ordered that light neutral coca color. Have to say these seats are only warm on a sunny bright hot day, and even lighter in color than what the color shown in that web site is, car is also white. Wife and I like it, that is all that counts for us.

Can be an 80+*F difference in interior temperature depending on what color you like.

To get what you want, have to order it, ours took six weeks, price depends upon your dealer, was the same, guaranteed whether we took one off the lot we didn't like, or ordered exactly what we did want. We elected to wait six weeks.


----------



## k8busa (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, that blue is SHARP !!!


----------



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Like the interior - will look sharp in a white car!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze. Good color choice blue topaz.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If I could have found one with the other options I wanted, I would have gone with the black/brick. It isn't red, it is more of a red brick-orange. I think it looks great, but on the other side, it could be harder to sell later, as it isn't a color/style that will have the more general appeal of all black (which I have).


----------

